# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Afvallen met Sonja Bakker na Paroxetine

## delange

wie kan me helpen ? heb 2jaar paroxetine genomen , en 12kgr bijgekomen .Ben nu gestopt , afgebouwd hoor ,maar verschrikkelijk die afkick verschijnselen jonges van alles prikkelbaar , wenen .onrustig , slechtzien , draainissen enfin te veel om op te noemen Nu neem ik sedinal druppels en het gaat beter Nu nog afvallen , heb het boek Sonja Bakker ,ga er mee beginnen. MIJN knieen zijn verschrikkelijk opgezwollen echt heel dik geworden vroeger waren mijn enkels opgezwollen nu mijn knieen de paroxetine , is dat ook een gevolg van paroxetine moet de 1ste dec naar de dr terug , veel grtjs vif

----------


## Agnes574

Ga je niet vanzelf al heel wat afvallen als die paroxetine-stoffen volledig uit je lichaam zijn verdwenen???
Was bij mij wel het geval na stoppen met bepaalde anti-depressiva...

Succes met Sonja Bakker...is nederlands zeker???

grtjs Agnes

----------


## snipper

haha in Nederland is iedereen in de ban van Sonja Bakker! Zij heeft een paar dieetboeken geschreven (waarbij je toch nog aardig wat mag eten en ook nog lekker, dus volgens mij redelijk verantwoord) en nu gaat niemand meer dieten, nu heet dat Sonja Bakkeren! Kennen ze dat in Belgie niet eens joh... ;-)

----------


## Agnes574

Misschien dat ze dat hier in Belgie ook wel uitzenden,maar ik had er persoonlijk nog niet van gehoord(kijk niet veel tv)...is het écht een goede techniek?

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

> wie kan me helpen ? heb 2jaar paroxetine genomen , en 12kgr bijgekomen .Ben nu gestopt , afgebouwd hoor ,maar verschrikkelijk die afkick verschijnselen jonges van alles prikkelbaar , wenen .onrustig , slechtzien , draainissen enfin te veel om op te noemen Nu neem ik sedinal druppels en het gaat beter Nu nog afvallen , heb het boek Sonja Bakker ,ga er mee beginnen. MIJN knieen zijn verschrikkelijk opgezwollen echt heel dik geworden vroeger waren mijn enkels opgezwollen nu mijn knieen de paroxetine , is dat ook een gevolg van paroxetine moet de 1ste dec naar de dr terug , veel grtjs vif


Vif,hou ons op de hoogte als je wilt ok???
Grtjs Agnes

----------


## snipper

> Misschien dat ze dat hier in Belgie ook wel uitzenden,maar ik had er persoonlijk nog niet van gehoord(kijk niet veel tv)...is het écht een goede techniek?
> 
> Grtjs Agnes


Het is niet op tv, het zijn haar boeken die zo bekend zijn. En er zijn alweer allerlei deskundigen die zeggen dat haar dieet heel erg onverantwoord is. Maar ik heb zelf gekeken naar de recepten die erin staan en je moet aardig wat groente eten en gewoon minder vlees en aardappels ed. Dus ik vond het er niet ongezond uitzien. Maar goed, ik ben ook geen deskundige.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Sonja Bakker is zelf wel dietiste.

----------


## delange

> Misschien dat ze dat hier in Belgie ook wel uitzenden,maar ik had er persoonlijk nog niet van gehoord(kijk niet veel tv)...is het écht een goede techniek?
> 
> Grtjs Agnes


ik kende ook Sonja bakker niet , maar als ik in nederland ben dan spreekt men er over .[ zelf ben ik van antwerpen waar ik ook woon ]. Ben nu ongeveer 1maand van paraxetine af , mijn ervaringen kennen jullie al amai heb nog in jaren niet zoveel GEHUILD als nu , en een zonnetje ben ik ook niet in huis . Maar dat gewicht geen gram is er af . Ga nu naar mijn dr ben benieuwd want mijn opgezwollen knieen doen me te veel pijn, niettegen staande ik ibruprufen 2 x per dag neem EN NU AFVALLEN je hoort nog van mij .oja zelf mijn bril met variluxglazen is niet meer in orde en ik draag die soort bril al 3jaar . Wat staat me nog te wachten ? veel grtjs van viv.

----------


## Agnes574

Och arme...

Ben benieuwd wat je dokter zegt...hou je niet teveel vocht vast???? Als het gewrichtspijnen zijn...ik krijg daar Zaldiar voor!
Hopelijk heeft je dokter een beetje bemoedigend nieuws voor je!!!
Hou ons op de hoogte ok?

Sterkte en liefs,Ag Xx

----------


## delange

hier ben ik dan terug . eerst voel me al wat beter vandaag . ,Bij de dr is het ook goed verlopen ,de knie was onstoken en bevatte water , heb zware pijnstillers gekregen 2 per dag en rusten . en zwemmen , Heb verteld van de paraxetine wat nawerkingen ik had , .Hij had het nu ook gelezen / en nu maar hopen dat alles goed verloopt [ ik denk het wel ] grtjs viv.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Viv,

Ik hoop dat je er snel bovenop bent en weer lekker in je vel zit!
Goed dat je naar de dokter bent geweest....
Rust lekker en veel!!

Sterkte,
Grtjs Ag Xx

----------


## Jor

Ik heb zelf ook 2 jaar paroxetine gebruikt en ben van het ene op het andere moment (om bepaalde redenen) gestopt. Heb echt totaal geen afkickverschijnselen gehad, nam wel elke ochtend en avond een vitaminepil voor het "idee" dat ik ze nog slikte. Ik was trouwens ook niet aangekomen met het gebruik van paroxetine.
Ik wist trouwens niet dat je daar zulke ontwenningsverschijnselen van kon krijgen (dacht eigenlijk dat die pillen nog wel redelijk 'mild' waren)

----------


## monica b

hallo,
wel gevaarlijk spul volgens mij dat paroxetine .
maar sonja bakker helpt echt,als je het maar vol houd,
mijn moeder is er een tijdje mee begonnen aan sonja bakker met een vriendin,
en het helpt!ze is 20 kilo afgevallen,Maar als je stopt,begin je weer aan je eigen eetgewoontes te wennen,en kom je weer aan,
groetjes monica

----------


## Agnes574

Paroxetine is een anti-depressiva...
De methode van Sonja Bakker staat mij wel aan..wat ik er al van weet...haar bedoeling is echter dat je je hele voedingsgewoontes omgooit en aanpast en daarnaar gaat leven...dus als je Sonja Bakker's methode volgt en na het dieeten je er voor het grootste gedeelte aan blijft houden leef je slank(er) en gezond...niets mis mee toch??

----------


## chantal25

Kan iemand mij helpen aan een aantal recepten voor een vetarm dieet, aangezien er bij mij antistoffen van pfeiffer gevonden zijn in mijn bloed?
Een hopenloos zoekende Chantal25

----------


## martinevan

Hallo,
ben momenteel aan het afkicken van Seroxat (paroxetine) 20 mg. Zit nu op 5 mg en begin nu al gewicht te verliezen. Was ook 8 kg bijgekomen op 5 jaar. Ik heb die 5 jaar heel hard gesport, gefitnesst, vooral cardio, om af te vallen. Niets dat hielp. Nu sedert 2 maand en een half aan het afbouwen en ik val reeds af. Ik sport nu nochtans minder want met die afbouw is het heel lastig om te sporten vanwege de bijwerkingen als draaiingen, ogen die troebel zien enz.

----------


## Agnes574

Tsja, de nevenwerking van vele AD's > gewichtstoename  :Frown:

----------


## Onassa

Ik ben van de cipramil ruim 20 kg aan gekomen...
Heb twee jaar geleden wel sonja Bakker gedaan en ben toen 8 kilo kwijt geraakt.
In totaal ben ik nu nog 13 kilo zwaarder dan voor de cipramil (maar ik slik het ook al 13 jaar)
Ben nu ook al lang op een lagere dosis maar er gaat geen gewicht bij me af, dan zou ik echt weer mioeten gaan lijnen en helaas door teveel stress en gebrek aan disipline gaat me dat niet lukken.
Mijn over gewicht zit ook alleen maar in mijn romp.
zware borsten (had ik ook al toen ik graatmager was) en ook en vooral opgezwollen maag en buik,maar daar moet ik een deze dagen een foto van laten maken omdat de arts vermoed dat de doorgang niet helemaal juist verloopt.

----------


## martinevan

hallo, ja ik ben ook pas beginnen afvallen toen ik op 10 mg zat, ervoor niks.
Ik heb het wel erg moeilijk om door te zetten met afbouwen want ik loop zeer prikkelbaar en haat de wereld. Maar dat zal wel beteren zeker.

----------


## dotito

Ook ik was in de tijd 15 kg aangekomen toen ik nog AD nam,nu ongeveer 1,5jaar later nog steeds wat overgewicht maar er is toch al 10 kg af.
Vond dat verschrikkelijk ben dan niet zo groot 1.57 dus zie je al voor je 72 kilo :Mad:  mij konde rollen(kon toens ni lachen)

Gelukkig ben ik nooit geen mager van mezelf geweest,maar wil toch graag naar de 58 terug gaan.
Dus nu ben ik de overtollige kilo's eraf aan krijgen met terug te weight wachters,maar de laaste kilo's eraf krijgen is niet gemakkelijk :Cool:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wil de boeken van Sonja bakker ook aanschaffen;
Weet iemand hoeveel boeken er van haar zijn en welke de beste is/zijn?

----------


## sietske763

@ agnes,
ik heb haar eerste boek gekocht, daar staat al genoeg in om het hele dieet te volgen inc recepten, prijs;ongeveer 14 euro.
echt een goed boek, alleen had ik niet de dicipline om het vol te houden.

----------

